# L shape stairs in garage



## Trevor Roper (May 15, 2020)

In the back left of the garage is where we are installing the door to the house from the garage. Now on the back wall, left side, close to the garage we are installing a door to a closet in the garage. 

im wondering if there’s any code against building an L shape stair case so there is a step up to both the door to the house, and a door to the closet 

located in MASS


----------



## JPohling (May 15, 2020)

A sketch would be helpful in understanding your question


----------



## Trevor Roper (May 15, 2020)

Closet


Trevor Roper said:


> In the back left of the garage is where we are installing the door to the house from the garage. Now on the back wall, left side, close to the garage we are installing a door to a closet in the garage.
> 
> im wondering if there’s any code against building an L shape stair case so there is a step up to both the door to the house, and a door to the closet
> 
> located in MASS


----------



## Trevor Roper (May 15, 2020)

Sorry this is the best sketch I could do on the fly

Blue is the garage perimeter, white being the garage bay door. Yellow is where a doors would be. Red is outline of stair idea


----------



## Trevor Roper (May 15, 2020)

Trevor Roper said:


> In the back left of the garage is where we are installing the door to the house from the garage. Now on the back wall, left side, close to the garage we are installing a door to a closet in the garage.
> 
> im wondering if there’s any code against building an L shape stair case so there is a step up to both the door to the house, and a door to the closet
> 
> located in MASS


----------



## cda (May 15, 2020)

Trevor Roper said:


> Sorry this is the best sketch I could do on the fly
> 
> Blue is the garage perimeter, white being the garage bay door. Yellow is where a doors would be. Red is outline of stair idea




No see sketch

If not a forum supporting poster,,, you have to make it a link.    And post the link


----------



## Trevor Roper (May 15, 2020)

JPohling said:


> A sketch would be helpful in understanding your question


Sorry 


JPohling said:


> A sketch would be helpful in understanding your question





cda said:


> No see sketch
> 
> If not a forum supporting poster,,, you have to make it a link.    And post the link



yes I’m on mobile device and incorrectly tried to post from my camera roll. Figuring something out


----------



## Trevor Roper (May 15, 2020)

cda said:


> No see sketch
> 
> If not a forum supporting poster,,, you have to make it a link.    And post the link


----------



## Trevor Roper (May 15, 2020)

cda said:


> No see sketch
> 
> If not a forum supporting poster,,, you have to make it a link.    And post the link


https://imgur.com/a/su42Pti


cda said:


> No see sketch
> 
> If not a forum supporting poster,,, you have to make it a link.    And post the link


sorry for all the replies. Last one should work


----------



## ICE (May 15, 2020)

Stairs are generally never a problem unless the required clear space is reduced.  We require 18'd x 20'w clear space for cars.


----------



## Msradell (May 15, 2020)

ICE said:


> Stairs are generally never a problem unless the required clear space is reduced.  We require 18'd x 20'w clear space for cars.


I'm assuming that's the requirement for 2 car garage, what's your requirement for a single car garage?


----------



## TheCommish (May 16, 2020)

2015 IRC  used by MA


----------



## ICE (May 16, 2020)

Msradell said:


> I'm assuming that's the requirement for 2 car garage, what's your requirement for a single car garage?


Prius or pickup?


----------



## Msradell (May 16, 2020)

ICE said:


> Prius or pickup?


  I certainly agree, trying to fit them would be completely different between those 2 vehicles. I was thinking along the lines of the requirement you have for the minimal garage size you posted earlier which I'm assuming it for 2 cars.


----------



## ICE (May 16, 2020)

Msradell said:


> I certainly agree, trying to fit them would be completely different between those 2 vehicles. I was thinking along the lines of the requirement you have for the minimal garage size you posted earlier which I'm assuming it for 2 cars.


18'dx10'w


----------



## Msradell (May 17, 2020)

ICE said:


> 18'dx10'w


Thanks


----------



## ADAguy (May 18, 2020)

You are building in a trip hazard!


----------

